# Coffee...how much is too much?



## Exordus (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, i'm starting to watch my diet.  My biggest "need" is coffee.  I don't drink soda's or alcohol or anything other then water and 2% milk (on occasion) but...I drink coffee.  I'm in law enforcement and it's a staple in my day.  It's more of a habit then a need though.  I don't get headaches without caffeine or anything like that but i'm so used to driving around having something to sip on while on duty that it's just habit now.  I used to just use sugar, but over the last few years i've started using flavored creamer as well (no fat).  From what I read, sugar is one of the biggest no-no's as it is.  

So, how much coffee is okay?  And only black coffee?  What about substitue sugars?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want to cut back or counteract the effects you might try chewing tobacco. Coffee and chewing gets you going down the road. They smooth out the ups and downs.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember reading in a paper that 24 ounces (three cups) of coffee a day is reasonable. I drink only two cups a day: one cup before workout and another cup at work before the start of my shift.


----------



## Built (Jun 25, 2009)

I take 1000mg of caffeine daily from tablets. 

I'm fine. Sleep like the dead, too.


----------



## Exordus (Jun 26, 2009)

Built said:


> I take 1000mg of caffeine daily from tablets.
> 
> I'm fine. Sleep like the dead, too.


 
1000mg?!  How many cups of coffee is that?  And like I said, it's not like I need it to stay awake or anything like that...more of a habit of having something there in my hand while driving.


----------



## Marat (Jun 26, 2009)

1000mg is about 9-10 cups of fresh brewed coffee. However, I believe that Built consumes most, if not all, of that amount by taking 200mg/serving tablets.

Drink all the coffee you want. Feel free to use the sugar substitutes as much as you like, however, the calorie content in the creamer counts just like any other food...so keep that in mind.


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2009)

I do. I take pills. Usually I take four or five tabs a day, plus a few cups of tea. I hate the smell of coffee. Thank God for pills!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 26, 2009)

Built what?  You hate the smell of coffee?  Oh man nothing like coffee and bacon in the morning.  Oh well.  haha


----------



## cpush (Jun 26, 2009)

the only risk I've heard with consuming high amounts of coffee is adrenal burnout- any word on this?


----------



## nkira (Jun 26, 2009)

We don't I repeat DON'T get caffeine tablets here, so I mostly do 2-3 cups of coffee.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

nkira said:


> We don't I repeat DON'T get caffeine tablets here, so I mostly do *2-3 cups of coffee*.


So you take 400 mgs to 600 mgs of caffeine a day.  Am a right?


----------



## nkira (Jun 26, 2009)

Generally, dark-roast coffee has less caffeine than lighter roasts because the roasting process reduces the bean's caffeine content.

I am not sure what we exactly get here in my city....



chobby192 said:


> So you take 400 mgs to 600 mgs of caffeine a day.  Am a right?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jun 26, 2009)

On a website dedicated to bodybuilding, physical conditioning, nutrition and overall health someone recommends chewing tobacco?  Am I the only one that finds this advice a little odd here?  Seriously?



Hoglander said:


> If you want to cut back or counteract the effects you might try chewing tobacco. Coffee and chewing gets you going down the road. They smooth out the ups and downs.


----------



## Marat (Jun 26, 2009)

DIVINITUS said:


> On a website dedicated to bodybuilding, physical conditioning, nutrition and overall health someone recommends chewing tobacco?  Am I the only one that finds this advice a little odd here?  Seriously?



It's certainly one of the more dubious pieces of advice that have been given on this forum.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> So you take 400 mgs to 600 mgs of caffeine a day.  Am a right?



Most cups of coffee, don't exceed 80mg of caffeine


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Most cups of coffee, don't exceed 80mg of caffeine



What about Tim Horton's?

patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 27, 2009)

P-funk said:


> What about Tim Horton's?
> 
> patrick



Haha smart ass.

I drink there Green tea


----------



## nkira (Jun 27, 2009)

Patrick, here's the excerpt from Tim Horton's website,

"Tim Hortons coffee is a premium blend of 100% Arabica coffee beans, with absolutely no additives. The "Always Fresh" policy of brewing fresh coffee every 20 minutes guarantees our customers coffee with the best flavor and aroma possible."

From Wiki,

Many other arabica coffees are about 98.64% caffeine free.
While beans of normal Coffea arabica plants contains 12 milligrams of caffeine per gram of dry mass.


----------



## nkira (Jun 27, 2009)

Tim Horton's does not list there Green Tea in "Decaffeinated Beverages or Caffeine Free Beverages" list.....

But green tea contains a LOT LESS caffeine than coffee....

Sorry....



IainDaniel said:


> Haha smart ass.
> 
> I drink there Green tea


----------



## KelJu (Jun 27, 2009)

I consume around 1,500mg worth of caffeine a day. I'm not dead yet.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Haha smart ass.
> 
> I drink there Green tea



haha.

Well, I actually wasn't trying to be a smart ass.  I was thinking that the caffeine in their coffee was the big "draw"....or maybe it is just the taste.

patrick


----------



## T_man (Jun 28, 2009)

Im helping my neighbour with some construction work over the summer and I'm taking about 3 cups of coffe and 2 cups of tea between 7:30 and 5:30 to get me through the labourous day. I'm usually caffeine sensitive and used to get palpitations whenever I even had 1 cup of coffee but I don't get anything now even with this excess of coffee.

Is it dehydrating btw? I sometimes get headaches when digging or shovelling


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2009)

P-funk said:


> haha.
> 
> Well, I actually wasn't trying to be a smart ass.  I was thinking that the caffeine in their coffee was the big "draw"....or maybe it is just the taste.
> 
> patrick




Nope just a well made consistent flavour non faggy(starbucks) coffee shop


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope just a well made consistent flavour non faggy(starbucks) coffee shop



What about that home run at the sky dome yesterday (I don't think it is called that anymore)....UPPER DECKER!


patrick


----------



## nkira (Jun 28, 2009)

The only negative thing I noticed after starting coffee again is the  cramps......While I was off coffee I never had them.

Coffee ON, Cramps ON, I think it's the diuretic effect of coffee that gives me cramps.....mostly in calves.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2009)

P-funk said:


> What about that home run at the sky dome yesterday (I don't think it is called that anymore)....UPPER DECKER!
> 
> 
> patrick



Oh shit yah... that was spanked... not a lot hit there.  I remember when Jose Canseco was the first who did that.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh shit yah... that was spanked... not a lot hit there.  I remember when Jose Canseco was the first who did that.



Is that area open for seating?  I don't think I have ever seen anyone in the upper deck in that stadium.

patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Is that area open for seating?  I don't think I have ever seen anyone in the upper deck in that stadium.
> 
> patrick



When the Bosox or Yankees are in town you will see it sold up there.

Before the Strike of 94 that place was impossible to get a ticket 55k every game.  First team to break the 4 Million attendance in a season.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 28, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Most cups of coffee, don't exceed 80mg of caffeine


Thanks! I didn't know this before. Looks like I can drink more coffee from now on.



> *T_man*
> Is it dehydrating btw? I sometimes get headaches when digging or shovelling


I read that coffee blocks diuretic(?) hormone in our body that is responsible for preserving water. If you drink coffee then you have to drink more water to compensate it. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nkira (Jun 28, 2009)

Caffeine, once in your system will stay there for minimum of 4.9hrs (Half life) incase of people with liver disease it will stay in the system for up to 96hrs! 

So as far as it's in your system, your gonna keep pissing....

Something interesting to read,

"Caffeine is metabolized in the liver by the cytochrome P450 oxidase enzyme system (specifically, the 1A2 isozyme) into three metabolic dimethylxanthines,[48] which each have their own effects on the body:
Paraxanthine (84%): Has the effect of increasing lipolysis, leading to elevated glycerol and free fatty acid levels in the blood plasma.
Theobromine (12%): Dilates blood vessels and increases urine volume. Theobromine is also the principal alkaloid in cocoa, and therefore chocolate.
Theophylline (4%): Relaxes smooth muscles of the bronchi, and is used to treat asthma. The therapeutic dose of theophylline, however, is many times greater than the levels attained from caffeine metabolism.
Each of these metabolites is further metabolized and then excreted in the urine."

Source


----------



## nkira (Jun 28, 2009)

For folks taking caffeine + epinephrine,

Some of the secondary effects of caffeine are probably caused by actions unrelated to adenosine. Caffeine is known to be a competitive inhibitor of the enzyme cAMP-phosphodiesterase (cAMP-PDE), which converts cyclic AMP (cAMP) in cells to its noncyclic form, thus allowing cAMP to build up in cells. Cyclic AMP participates in activation of protein kinase A (PKA) to begin the phosphorylation of specific enzymes used in glucose synthesis. By blocking its removal caffeine intensifies and prolongs the effects of epinephrine and epinephrine-like drugs such as amphetamine, methamphetamine, or methylphenidate. Increased concentrations of cAMP in parietal cells causes an increased activation of protein kinase A (PKA) which in turn increases activation of H+/K+ ATPase, resulting finally in increased gastric acid secretion by the cell. Cyclic AMP also increases the activity of the funny current, which directly increases heart rate.

Source - Same as above.


----------



## jordybb (Jun 28, 2009)

Well i think above 1200 mgm is too much of coffee, i take 1100 coffee daily and i am ok with it....


----------



## Marat (Jun 28, 2009)

jordybb said:


> Well i think above 1200 mgm is too much of coffee



Why is this?


----------



## powerlifter316 (Jun 29, 2009)

Keep your coffee, however much you want as long as you aren't adding tons of cream and sugar.  You don't need to worry about the stuff that has literally no calories when you're still trying to cut out bad foods and drinks.

Personally, I take a lot of caffeine before I train every day.  Usually around 400-600 mg.  This is in addition to some coffee or diet soda throughout the day.  It gives me a good boost of energy, and I still sleep like a baby at night.


----------



## shell37 (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought this was interesting. I have ordered a kit and sent it off to a lab. Awaiting results.

Consumer Genetics: Caffeine Metabolism DNA Testing Services


----------

